

Steve Blank: New rules for the new Internet bubble - cwan
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2011/03/17/new-rules-for-the-new-internet-bubble/

======
hugs
2000-2010 was all about "lean"? Huh? What about the "Web 2.0" bubble that
started with the coining of the word "AJAX" programming in early 2005, and
ended with the "R.I.P. Good Times" Sequoia presentation in late 2008? Lots of
people built no-revenue companies during that time designed to be sold to
Google.

<http://www.adaptivepath.com/ideas/e000385>
[http://www.slideshare.net/eldon/sequoia-capital-on-
startups-...](http://www.slideshare.net/eldon/sequoia-capital-on-startups-and-
the-economic-downturn-presentation)

------
jdp23
There's a lot to like here, including this: "Like every bubble, this is a game
of musical chairs. While you still need irrational focus on customers for your
product, you and your company now need to be everywhere and look larger than
life."

But is it realistic to assume that the bubble will go on through 2014?

